# Monster Mud



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey all. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this...please forgive me if I am wrong. I need some help with a project and I know that someone among you will have an answer. I am going to try monster mud very soon and I was just wondering if I could use JUST the joint compound and then paint it with the latex paint or does it have to be mixed together. What's the difference in the way it will work? I don't have anothing to really mix it with and I know to stir it by hand will take forever! Any opinions or answers will be MOST appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I tried this last year when I was coating my (failed attempt) at an obelisk. What will happen this way, is when ever it rains outside -- even if the prop is under cover -- the joint compound will absorb moisture and can crack and bubble the paint. It makes a big mess, trust me.

And this belongs more in the Props and Propbuilding forum as the How-To Links forum is strictly for posting your own how-tos or links to other's how-tos.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Zombie. Sorry I posted this in the wrong spot. Another question, if you don't mind...will it crack even with a few coats of polyurethane on it? Sorry, but I've never tried this before and it's alot of work for it to turn out wrong.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

When you mix, the paint and joint compound molecules bond, forming a new material. Once it cures, these molecules are locked together permantly.
If you don't mix, the joint compound cures and when paint is applied, the paint has nothing to bond with. This causes weaker adhesion.
Regarding Polyurethane, if you apply it to latex paint, it might cause the paint to fail over time. There's different Poly's out there, some safer for latex paint than others.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and help. It looks like I'll be out there next weekend trying to stir this stuff. I wonder if I can find some neighborhood kids bored enough to have them stir this for me!


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Thanks for the advice and help. It looks like I'll be out there next weekend trying to stir this stuff. I wonder if I can find some neighborhood kids bored enough to have them stir this for me!


Just tell them its 'magical wishing mud' and if they stir it well enough it can make wishes come true.

When they're done stirring tell them- 'See.. *my* wish came true! Its now all mixed up!'


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Try starting with an empty five gallon pail, empty the paint in first, and gradually add in the joint compound. It should be much easier than the other way round.


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

A mixing attachment is available for drills found in the tool and/or paint department of home improvement stores. Either way, you should start with much less than a five gallon+ mixture, because it's much easier to work with and a single prop will require a gallon or two at most. Be sure to soak the material, wipe excess, apply and let dry completely (may take several days) before coating. For outdoor use: I have brushed on poly then painted with spray paint to eliminate glossy poly finish. My MM outdoor props have survived many wet and windy fall seasons in New England. Best of luck on your project!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. Vlad, your reply disappointed me....I was expecting something SOOOOO much more sarcastic  I was hoping to try this project next weekend but now all my plans have changed....AGAIN and I have to totally reorganize my house because a friend that is having some serious problems is moving in with us. Hmmmmmm, wondering if I can monster mud her soon to be ex....it will save me building the frame and would look so realistic! OK, OK.....not really I'm sure I'll be asking tons more questions so please bear with me as I try this for the first time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, the only monster mud pieces I've seen usually involve a robe for some type of figure.

Now, I like to think outside the box quite a bit, but I need to know...is what people appreciate most about monster mud center around seeing folds in clothes?

I did see the mm well and serpent entrance, but smooth mm may not hold the same fascination as wrinkles? Yes??? No???

Anybody have thoughts on this?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

All the MM props I have made I have added wrinkles to the clothing. I think it adds a "Realistic" look to MM characters. I have never used it on Tomb stones etc but alot of people say it adds good detail. Overall I think MM characters need wrinkles look down at your shirt right now sitting at your computer its natural looking to have wrinkles noones clothes are ever straight just my 2 cents. Later all :jol: [/COLOR]


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, Bob. 

Is mm really used much beyond clothes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It can be used for anything you want to stiffen up.
Say, you want to do cave walls.
As far material used, what ever you get a great price on.
Like burlap.

I prefer using poly resin insted of MM. No need to seal it to be used outdoors.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. Just trying to get a handle on what people believe mm should be for the next competition.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It can be used for anything you want to stiffen up.


Oh really Frighteners, I think there are other things to use for "anything" lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Silly me, what was i thinkin'? lol


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sickie Ickie - As Jeff said monster mud can be used for a lot of things. I ran across these build pics from a haunt done by Wes Wilson a few years ago. He did trees, a skull entrance, a cave, a cocoon victim, and cemetery mounds all with monster mud.

http://www.weswilson.com/newpics9/building4.html


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

FE, Where are you getting the polyresin at. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks scareFX.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

MM does not Just apply to Burlap it will work with almost any material. even regular clothes. I have seen people dress a prop in clothes and MM just the outside of the prop and it worked pretty good. For weather just make sure you use a water based sealer. Later All. :jol:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I did 1 monster mud prop last year just to see if I liked it.








All in all I think it turned out OK. Its just a dressshirt dipped in and then applied to the body.
It was a last minute thing, so I didnt paint it like I wanted to.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I did a couple of monster mud projects last year using old tablecloths. Here is a pic of the big guy http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/MLogsdon/Halloween%202005/Reaper.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the tips and ideas. I've never used mm before, like I've never carved a tombstone before, but I like learning new things and this gives me motivation.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks cool Merlin.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Merlin, that looks great! If I may ask, how did you do the head? Is it a styrofoam head and mask?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Yep. Styrofoam head and yard sale mask. Ping pong ball eyes glued in place with blood hot glue stix.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Merlin That looks great I built one just like yours only mine is holding a PVC candle. Mine is a copy of Terror Syndicates "watcher" Prop. I used cut up bulap in different sizes. Another Tip for you Sickie since Im talking about Burlap dont use the craft store stuff its to high of a grade for monster mud you need to get old bulap sacks or Burlap on rolls from Lowes or Home Depot. Sickie if you need anymore information on MM ask away I use the stuff alot. Later all :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, Bob! As I build I constantly have to figure out how to "compact" my props for storing. I have a minimum amount of space available to me. For instance, the gravestone I made so I can velcro the wings and undo them to store. MM will be moreof a challenge. I hear that MM can weigh a lot!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

*Monster Mud Texture*

Has anyone added anything to Monster Mud to get a texture?

I was wondering if I could add sand to MM to get a sandy/ Sandstone finish?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

sandstone finish you say?

get a tan colored Fleck Stone spray paint. I used a gray one on foam and it didnt eat it. I think its safe on just about anything.

its a spray paint, can be found at walmart. LOOKS SO AWESOME


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I have never used it but paln on it in the future. i am sure you can add sand to it .. if not you will prob paint it anyways and you can add sand to reg paint ive done that already for some tombstones ive made. 10 yrs old now and paint/sand finish still on it .


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Sure you can stick stuff into it, like pressing chocolate shavings onto the side of a cake! A thicker mix; more drywall compound/less latex paint also creates a bit of texture. Like adobe.


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

You can buy texture additives of various grits in the paint section at home depot.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

*Lightweight Joint Compound*

Has anyone ever used Lightweight Joint Compound for Monster Mud?

What is the difference between this and regular Joint compound?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I can tell you from other experiences that this is not the stuff you're looking for. The lightweight compound has a light and fluffy composure to it, and is meant for small surface patching and nothing more.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hey those are nice!
I like the idea of a lighter weight prop with the MM look.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

*monster mud*

What is the best stuff to use for monster mud? Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

how do you apply the paint on? Do you get the gallon size or spray on kind? Is a brush easier or just paw it on with your hands? Thanks


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's the best source for MM info. 
http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/tsp_mm.html


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

sounds fun. haha going to be head to all eight feeties covered in paint by the time I am done.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*The Reapers*

I posted some pics of some MM props Im working on in my sig.


----------

